
Ask HN: Use “flying trains” as a way to create “direct flights” via midair hubs? - amichail
The idea is to have direct flights using &quot;flying trains&quot; formed by having several airliners departing from different cities connect nose to tail in midair to form a transient midair hub and allowing passengers to change planes to the one that will be landing at their desired city.<p>Is this feasible? Can it replace airline hubs and produce many more direct flights?
======
internaut
It's not flight, but a Chinese designer, Chen Jianjun, came up with this for
trains:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh5W_-
_WFvc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh5W_-_WFvc)

